# Expert opinion needed: Splitting /heavý crack keeps re cracking after being correctly repaired



## aaronm23lanza (12 mo ago)

*Existing wall. Vertical crack under window running from floor approximately 30" up to trim. 
*The crack was almost buldged out , more of a bursting split than a "crack"
*I scraped it, applied quality heavy duty mesh, and did a good job 1st and 2nd coat with 20min setting compound. Top coat +3 was applied end of the second day. 
*It started splitting again day 3, the weirdest thing , the crack was splitting pushing out again . This is a commerical project, steel stud framing if that matters. 
Any ideas? 
Thinking of cutting the crack out (a groove like how a dado blade cuts wood) or cleaning it up and using straight flex heavy duty tape.


----------



## picks drywall (Apr 13, 2021)

something moving. tape and mud will never fix it. id guess window leaked and fasteners failed on studs. remove drywall under window and find problem.


----------



## rockhanger3 (Jun 17, 2015)

How long is the wall?
Could require an expansion joint


----------

